# Belt Lacing Tool



## ne_mn

Where is the best place to get belt lacing equipment? Looking to do clipper type lacing. Not so worried about the lacing holder but the vice for squeezing them shut. Shoup has one but it looks like you have to lift up on it to lace a belt. Not going to buy something like that. I want one that you push down on and will last forever.


----------



## mlappin

Only time I've ever dealt with relacing belts was when I bought my NH644. took the belts off, and had the dealer redo all 6 belts. Then about every other year I would replace the cables. On NH balers at least they use plastic coated cables, once the plastic wears thru then it starts to eat both the cable and the belt lacings. I've run 125 acres starting out with the NH644 to up over 200 acres of hay now and have never had a belt problem.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I just use a basic vice. I bought mine at harbor freight. You have to use the shim so that the pressure is concentrated on 5 ro 6 laces. Not the fastest method, but will work fine if you are just servicing your own equipment. I just couldn't see paying hundreds or even thousands for a commercial lacer.


----------



## mlappin

TSC has lacers as well. Use a vice for pressure.


----------



## ne_mn

We're putting in cables about twice a year and do quite a bit lacing. Not good conditions and an older baler. There are also a few guys around that I could lace for every now and again.

I don't like the vice method.


----------

